# War memorial for Cane Hill asylum soldiers is taken



## slidingloopz (Oct 18, 2011)

A brief note to say that the memorial plaques for the patients and those who died in the 2 world wars was stolen during the last week of September. As some may be aware, it too years to get these people recognised and given proper burials and stuff, so it would be nice to have it returned...

http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/news/localnews/9300557.Bronze_Croydon_war_memorial_stolen/

If anyone knows anything, please say. It's rather saddening too as these have probably already been sold for scrap.

:icon_evil


----------



## krela (Oct 18, 2011)

slidingloopz said:


> A brief note to say that the memorial plaques for the patients and those who died in the 2 world wars was stolen during the last week of September. As some may be aware, it too years to get these people recognised and given proper burials and stuff, so it would be nice to have it returned...
> 
> http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/news/localnews/9300557.Bronze_Croydon_war_memorial_stolen/
> 
> ...



Which begs the question what immoral twat of a scrappy pays for stuff like that? =/ If the scrappys didnt buy it, people wouldn't steal it.


----------



## skeleton key (Oct 19, 2011)

Sickening indeed and a prime example as to why we should ,through the space we share on occassion via visiting off the track locations, call the Police and get the the scum busted and please oh please try get some pics 
But stay safe 
SK


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 19, 2011)

There is no respect any more for ww2 vets


----------



## maximus (Oct 23, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> There is no respect any more for ww2 vets



Theres no respect for anyone or anything these days....its very sad.


Cretinous lowlifes I hope the money they got for it brings them nothing but bad luck :wmad:


----------



## cuboard (Oct 23, 2011)

A very sad story indeed, the bastards will get their comeuppance.


----------



## boyo1414 (Oct 23, 2011)

I've just retired from the bronze casting business,,,, I was the manager of a small foundry in Llanrhaeadr-ym-Mochnant,,,,,,, 60% of our work was making bronze plaques and the rest art sculpture. It's been sold now as we couldn't find anyone else foolish enough like me to run it,,,,,so the other two guys were made redundant.

If I might point the finger of blame?..... First the Chinese,,,,they started driving up the price of copper less than ten years ago and bought up huge blocks of "future stock" ,,,,,, Bronze quadrupled it's price in a couple of years and is still high now making all copper based products over-expensive.

Next for the pointed finger is,,,,,,,, the thieving gits who deal in stolen metal.,,,,,, from the kids who rip out a bit of wiring to the more organised who will drive a Hiab to a statue and take it away,,,,,,,,, to sell to a re-melt facility that's not too bothered how it makes profit 

As my Mother used to say,,,,,,,,,"don't forget,,,, when you point a finger,,,,,,,, then three fingers are pointing back at yourself"

If it were not for the way our society worked with it's need for copper wire products like mobiles and computers and this and that,,,,,,,,,,,,we wouldn't be buying stuff from China


----------

